# How's everybody on fuel?



## Rebelduckman (Feb 16, 2015)

I've burned about a 2 cord mix of oak, hack, maple and cherry. Got about another dry cord left of maple and cherry.  Things should start improving around here soon so I think I'll have some extra to add to next years stash of almost all oak.


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 16, 2015)

Getting pretty low with the stuff in the house.  I will have to venture out to the shed soon with all this -10 degree weather.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 16, 2015)

If I run out of seasoned fire wood in one season of burning don't bother come looking for me . . . Maine has been covered in a glacier and we're in a new ice age.


----------



## newburner (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm doing better than expected. I went into my first winter season with only 2 cords. Not knowing what to expect, I wanted 4 but couldn't get that much.

I used a quarter cord in November, a half in December, and a half in January. I can use another half in February and still have a quarter for March!

That's using wood as primary heat. 1,512 sq ft ranch in friggen cold Massachusetts so I'm happy.


----------



## ColdNH (Feb 16, 2015)

Im not even sure at this point how much i have used. 2-3 cord?  i still have half a cord in the garage and probably 3/4 cord out in the driveway half  buried. once I dig the rest of that out, ill probably have been through 4 cord and will be using the oil burner unless my stacks seriously thaw out.


----------



## Shane Collins (Feb 16, 2015)

I've used about 3 cords so far.  Got another 3 ready for this year and another 3 seasoning.  Trying to get 3 years ahead, going to take some work.  Looks like I'll be on about 4 cords a year.


----------



## mopar440_6 (Feb 16, 2015)

Poor.  First season burning (bought the house in Nov. so there really wasn't any prep). I've got maybe 2 stove loads of decent wood left from what I was able to get from my dad's stack and apparently the little bit of wood from our old house that I had saved for the fire pit was stacked in a bad place. The stacks are packed full of leaves, frozen together, and punky. And trying to find a seller with legitimate, dry wood is just about impossible...


----------



## Knots (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks like I have enough to get through March.  There may be no shoulder season burning for me this year...


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 16, 2015)

Plenty of wood left but I'm going to have to work for it. My staged stuff is gone after tonight and the balance of this year's wood is still in the stacks away from the house with no wheel barrow access due to snow. No fun in single-digit temps.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 16, 2015)

On same pace as any other year. loading 2x a day, last few single & below zero nights did a few splits of pine filler loads between the full loads. Everything else is same ol, same ol.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 16, 2015)

Meagre!  We have enough for either the house or my shop, not both.  It's been really cold here and we've been selective about when we've decided to light the stove(s).  But that's not the worst choice to have to make, esp. when heating oil has been as "cheap" as it's been this winter! 

We are "behind" if we use the "2 yr. rule" and I'll do my damnest to get the household caught up by the end of the summer!


----------



## hoverwheel (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm a new burner and started mid season. About 1 1/2 cords used plus maybe a third of a pallet of Lowe's "fuel blocks".

I just picked up a pallet of Envi-Blocks that should get me through end of March I hope.


----------



## hoverwheel (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm a new burner and started mid season. About 1 1/2 cords used plus maybe a third of a pallet of Lowe's "fuel blocks".

I just picked up a pallet of Envi-Blocks that should get me through end of March I hope.

Hoping spring comes before July.


----------



## Firefighter938 (Feb 16, 2015)

I should have enough to get me through March. I don't know exactly how much I have burned because I stack 1.5 cords by the back door. When it starts to get low I bring more and stack on top. The wood on bottom is all ash that I stacked earlier this fall. 

I recently refilled it for the last time I hope. I think I will be close to three cord by the end.


----------



## tigeroak (Feb 16, 2015)

I have about a 7 cord cushion of ash and maple so I am fine. Still got about 1/2 cord of maple, cherry, ash , hard maple and hedge on front porch out of about 3 cord loaded there. I burn mostly maple during the day then at night load it up with hard wood and house stays at 74-76.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 16, 2015)

I am about 2 1/4 cord used so far with another 1/2 cord planned for this year. It starting to look like I might need to tap into next years supply though. Maybe time for me to revise my three year ahead plan. 

I am now burning 90% Black locust with a little red oak or honey locust mixed-in.  The burn times and heat are good.


----------



## tsquini (Feb 16, 2015)

About 2.5 cords so far. A little more than usual. I just hope the winter doesn't extend into late April like last year.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Feb 16, 2015)

Still have about three cords left


----------



## ZZ Tom (Feb 16, 2015)

We've used about 2/3 cord. Supplemental heat only. About 1/2 cord remaining for this year. Doubt I'll use it. Winter ended here about 3 weeks ago. We've had highs in the high 60's and overnight lows mid 30's. Last snowfall was Christmas. Hardly even shoulder weather.
I'm concerned my fruit trees are going to bloom and then we'll get a serious cold snap. Got out Saturday and cut half cord of Elm and half cord of Russian Olive. Splitting today. This will be my 16/17 or maybe 17/18 wood.


----------



## Wildo (Feb 16, 2015)

About 2.5 down and 9 gal of K1. 

About 10 cord and 10 gal of K1 in reserve can,  just incase it gets cold.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 16, 2015)

ZZ Tom said:


> We've used about 2/3 cord. Supplemental heat only. About 1/2 cord remaining for this year. Doubt I'll use it. Winter ended here about 3 weeks ago. We've had highs in the high 60's and overnight lows mid 30's. Last snowfall was Christmas. Hardly even shoulder weather.
> I'm concerned my fruit trees are going to bloom and then we'll get a serious cold snap. Got out Saturday and cut half cord of Elm and half cord of Russian Olive. Splitting today. This will be my 16/17 or maybe 17/18 wood.


You suck! Don't Bogart that 60° stuff, send a little over here and share!


----------



## ZZ Tom (Feb 16, 2015)

Hogwildz said:


> You suck! Don't Bogart that 60° stuff, send a little over here and share!



I would gladly trade you some 60's for some of that snow you all have too much of. We're sitting at about 80% snow pack statewide and at about 65% snow pack in my area.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 16, 2015)

ZZ Tom said:


> I would gladly trade you some 60's for some of that snow you all have too much of. We're sitting at about 80% snow pack statewide and at about 65% snow pack in my area.


OH no, you don't just get the snow, you get this sub zero shitstorm with it!
Take the cold along with it, and you got yourself a deal!

And BG is over there planting  flowers! I just wanna slap him..
It's that time of year for me, done, done & more done, I'm ready for Spring!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 16, 2015)

No idea what we've used.  Half the stacks are buried in a huge snowdrift so I can't tell what we pulled from that end.  We've got plenty enough CSS that's 2 years old so we won't run out.  Getting it from the stacks to the Cottage, that won't be fun.  Glad it's there though.


----------



## Roundgunner (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm on my last cord of good dry wood. I gathered 31.5 cord last year, burned 7 and working on 8th, this is ash I got in October. When this is gone I will be pulling down maple from August or poplar from September because everything older is oak. I was thinking 8-10 cord a year as a worst case scenario but it looks like this is going to be reality. Maybe when I'm able to burn oak I will use less.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Feb 17, 2015)

Its been a little rough, we didn't get the snow here until the end on January, Since then its been cold and snowy, I 've got about 15" in the back yard, pails in comparison to my brothers and sister up in Northeastern New England, but its enough not to be able to do anything in the yard. I have enough wood to get me into mid march, usually the snow is gone by then, although I burned almost to May last year at night due to the cold spring, I hope we don't have to do that again this year. So far I've gone through about 4 cords, last year I went through a total of 6.


----------



## johnpma (Feb 17, 2015)

Have not had to switch to pallets on the side of the road yet so I guess ok........have a cord left, and half a pallet of fuel blocks


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Feb 17, 2015)

About 5 years ahead. Fuel is not a problem unless someone sneaks in and rips off a couple of trailer loads.


----------



## saskwoodburner (Feb 17, 2015)

Not as much wood in the shed as I'd like there to be. Just got into wood burning this fall, with no real idea how much wood I would need. I'm guessing I burned 1 1/2 cord? at least. I can probably sail through this month and the next, but when the weather warms up a tad, I'm going scrounging!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 17, 2015)

At the current pace, I'm good thru April..........of 2020. No snow AT ALL this year, daytime highs in the 60s, lows around freezing (4000 ft. elev.). Crocus are in bloom, tulips and daffodils coming on. I've probably burned 1.5-2 cords this winter, way below average. Got a beautiful 1/2 cord of black oak from a blow-down last week. Cal-trans is still falling trees along the highway, which are easy pickings and close to home. On the downside, water is going to become critical this year (hope my well holds) and wildfires will keep us on edge 'til October or November. Maybe I'll clearcut the neighboring properties as a firebreak (and source of fuel).


----------



## Jon_E (Feb 17, 2015)

Let's see.  Never was ahead for firewood, so everything I'm burning has been cut less than one year.  In some cases less than six months.  So far behind I may never catch up.  Had 5 cords in the wood shed in September, that's gone.  Another 3 cords of hardwood (white oak, ash, cherry, and sugar maple) cut in mid summer, I have about a cord and a half left.  That's all I have left to burn at the moment.  I have a mostly-full propane tank and a CB CL5648 with a dual-fuel setup, and I have a feeling I may be switching over to propane by mid-March and walking away from it until at least May.  I have a few cords of pine and poplar that are still in 8'-20' logs, and they are buried under a couple or more feet of snow, frozen solid. It's not even worth trying at this point.   I burn year-round for heat and for hot water, so I'm really screwed if I can't get ahead of my burn rate and stay there.  On top of all that, my wood boiler is running poorly because my chimney is full of creosote, my door is cracked, gasket is shot, and the wood I'm burning is too wet to burn.  So I'm probably going through twice as much as I should, anyway.  I need a cord a month on average to burn year round, so I've got to find 24 cords of wood to be ahead 1 year, of which 18 cords I can keep in a wood shed under cover.


----------



## Sleepy Callis (Feb 24, 2015)

Roundgunner said:


> I'm on my last cord of good dry wood. I gathered 31.5 cord last year, burned 7 and working on 8th, this is ash I got in October. When this is gone I will be pulling down maple from August or poplar from September because everything older is oak. I was thinking 8-10 cord a year as a worst case scenario but it looks like this is going to be reality. Maybe when I'm able to burn oak I will use less.
> 
> 
> 31.5! Good grief I thought my 14 cords was a lot


----------



## Mag Craft (Feb 24, 2015)

I am good.   Burned 2 cord so far and have another 3 I can use.


----------



## Smoke Signals (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks like I'm going to make it. Just saw the propane man drive by the house, i sure wish he would use all of his fingers when he waves.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 25, 2015)

Got about 1/4 cord of my "sucky" wood. After that I would have to break into next years stacks which I'm trying real hard not to do or I'll be singing the same song year after year.

Everything about the three year plan is great except it takes three years (especially w/ oak).


----------



## Mag Craft (Feb 25, 2015)

Smoke Signals said:


> Looks like I'm going to make it. Just saw the propane man drive by the house, i sure wish he would use all of his fingers when he waves.



That is not a wave that is the propane guy salute to us wood burners.


----------



## mstoelton (Feb 25, 2015)

Running low on dry cord-wood, have ~3 cord drying for next year.  Picked up a ton of Gren Bricks on Saturday.  The Gren Bricks work O K but they are not like cord-wood.  The ton should get me through the winter.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Feb 25, 2015)

I am into my last stack of wood that is ready for this season, but I should be okay. Despite this late cold spell that we have been under, I have a feeling that it should break soon, and temps will be more seasonable in the low 40's so I shouldn't be going through it at this crazy clip like I have been!  But we'll see!


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 25, 2015)

Hope your right PA. Just would like some normal seasonal temps.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Feb 25, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> Hope your right PA. Just would like some normal seasonal temps.



I hear you....Sunday here was up near 40 where it's supposed to be this time of year for us, went for a walk with the wife and it was amazing how "different" we felt, especially mood-wise! But I said to her "enjoy it, if these forecasters are right we'll be right back in the cold snap again", and amazingly so far they have been correct. But next week they say should be pushing 40 most days, so maybe the start of March will bring some more normal temps, but as we all know March can be VERY fickle!


----------



## Longstreet (Feb 25, 2015)

firefighterjake said:


> If I run out of seasoned fire wood in one season of burning don't bother come looking for me . . . Maine has been covered in a glacier and we're in a new ice age.



My brother played in the Senior League World Series in Bangor a few years back.  They said the area was very nice and enjoined the trip, but they also were not there in winter!


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 25, 2015)

Longstreet said:


> My brother played in the Senior League World Series in Bangor a few years back.  They said the area was very nice and enjoined the trip, but they also were not there in winter!



They've been hosting the Senior League World Series up here for some time now . . . they seem to do a good job of making this event go well.


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 25, 2015)

I ran my planned 2 year wood supply out last week. I had some 2 year mixed in with some one year so I raided it. Funny, I had drier wood this year but its been a cold winter in northern NH. I am running my mini split hard and have about 1 MW credit that will stretch out the remaining 2 year wood and worse case I hit next winters wood. Looks like I need a splitter this summer as hand splitting is eating up too much time when I could be hauling.


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 25, 2015)

Rebelduckman said:


> I've burned about a 2 cord mix of oak, hack, maple and cherry. Got about another dry cord left of maple and cherry.  Things should start improving around here soon so I think I'll have some extra to add to next years stash of almost all oak.


Well, you got plenty of cold weather this season to test your stoveand wood stash on!  I'm sitting pretty, probably about 4 yrs. ahead with more to get once temps return to normal.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 25, 2015)

Roundgunner said:


> I'm on my last cord of good dry wood. I gathered 31.5 cord last year, burned 7 and working on 8th, this is ash I got in October. When this is gone I will be pulling down maple from August or poplar from September because everything older is oak. I was thinking 8-10 cord a year as a worst case scenario but it looks like this is going to be reality. *Maybe when I'm able to burn oak I will use less.*


Absolutely!


----------



## j7art2 (Feb 26, 2015)

This year was my first year burning. I got 10 full cords cut, split and stacked (already seasoned as I cut nothing but dead and down) and have 1 full cord left, maybe a bit more. Virtually all of it was mixed hardwood.

I went through a TON of wood this year, but also had some issues in the beginning with my furnace, as it's 40 years old, and was quite the learning curve from the radiant stove I grew up on.

This year, I plan on getting two years ahead. If that means 30 full cords, so be it. I do plan on getting a newer high efficiency wood furnace though in fall.


----------



## macattack_ga (Feb 26, 2015)

Enough here that I actually started selling a little. Sold by the 10CF wheelbarrow load, picked-up. Met some pretty happy folks too.


----------



## Sleepy Callis (Feb 26, 2015)

macattack_ga said:


> Enough here that I actually started selling a little. Sold by the 10CF wheelbarrow load, picked-up. Met some pretty happy folks too.




What does a cord sell for in Va


----------



## macattack_ga (Feb 26, 2015)

Sleepy Callis said:


> What does a cord sell for in Va


 
In the DC area anywhere from 150-400 per cord. Some sell it by the chord, large cord and small cord even truck and trunk full.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 27, 2015)

Used 4+ of mixed hardwood last year which was a fairly long Winter as Winters go here.
Have used 4 cords of red oak and about 1/4 cord of pine and 1/4 cord fir so far this year.
Started out with 7 cords of seasoned red oak, one cord of almost ready red oak, one cord of almost ready white oak, one cord of mixed hardwood (mostly oak ), 1/2 cord each of red maple, eastern white pine and a fir tree.

Added to the stacks this Winter: 3 cord green red oak. 1.5 cord dead standing red oak. 1/3 cord white pine, 1/3 cord blue spruce.
Filled a tri-axle dump with red maple at a cranberry bog and had it delivered to my yard in January but it has been sitting under two tarps (2 to 3 cords I guess) hoping to get into c/s/s it. Hasn't happened.


----------



## razerface (Feb 27, 2015)

I am keeping the house warmer then usual,, trying to burn all the wood up on the back porch so i dont have to move it back to the stacks.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 27, 2015)

On track for the high end of wood usage. At about 5.5-6 cord , 2400 lbs of coal and near zero propane. Has come on a few times when I've fallen asleep before the night load. Solar gain is helping big time lately.


----------



## Cornflakes (Feb 27, 2015)

First year burning for me... I'm completely out of dry wood.  We've been burning oil for a couple weeks... tank is getting empty and I have no money to get anymore. Hoping it gets warm out, fast!


----------



## Mag Craft (Feb 27, 2015)

Cornflakes said:


> First year burning for me... I'm completely out of dry wood.  We've been burning oil for a couple weeks... tank is getting empty and I have no money to get anymore. Hoping it gets warm out, fast!


I hope your not holding your breath.   March and April to go and I do not see a big warming trend anytime soon.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Feb 27, 2015)

Just have it for emergency and supplemental, for now. Been through more than I'd expect for supplemental heating.
I need a scrounge or 5 to replenish.


----------



## Firefighter938 (Feb 28, 2015)

I had to dig into next years stack. Then I went and cut some standing dead I found to replace what I took. I even put some of the new stuff on this years stack to try it out. I'm not sure what it is but it's harder than billy goat teeth. It had been standing for some time so there was only one little section of bark.


----------



## JA600L (Feb 28, 2015)

First year on the 3 year plan.  What I do during the shoulder season will determine if I can stay on that plan.  So far I'm on track.


----------



## Barnett (Feb 28, 2015)

fiest year  no wood to be had  burning alot of so called green  lotsa fire maintenance too. lucky no job . so i sit home fool round property  and maintain fire . finding  cured wood seems impossible . maybe next year  he he..  think twill be easier to find whole cut down trees .  need buy a shipping container to store wood in ..  camo it stick it in wood line near house . seems most solid of the choices ive got  be like oven in summer  and watertight doors on each end ?


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 1, 2015)

I have burned about two cords or maybe 2.5, and I guess I'll get through another cord or cord and a half. I usually plan on four cords, so I'll end up about right.


----------



## Seanm (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm doing good this year. I've been in the east kootenays for 17 years and this is the warmest Ive ever seen it during the winter (sorry eastern folks). Its so dry here that I can actually drive my truck on some of the valley bottom back country roads without getting stuck! My front yard normally has snow banks higher than my minivan but right now it might be 18 inches! This is going to give me an opportunity to get ahead before the inevitable back lash sets in from this biblical drought. Expecting one night this week down to -20 c but that's it and very little snow in the forecast. I've been on the prowl for wood lately and have some in mind.....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Mar 2, 2015)

I burn for fun, and loving it....... I'm doing great 3-5 years ahead, looking forward ahead to what spring has to offer this year, need more wood....... Glad I can be picky......


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Mar 2, 2015)

3 years ahead, still have a cord left of this year's supply and next year's is ready to go if necessary. I am almost out of Osage Orange unfortunately however I do have black locust, oak and hickory in this year's stacks so not as bad as it sounds. The planets aligned for me this year with regards to high BTU wood and really cold temperatures.


----------



## mass_burner (Mar 2, 2015)

This season has highlighted the need for a wood shed. I have never had 2 cords, semi-seasoned at this point, to burn. Keeping snow off them will be paramount next year. I have the floor and sides built already, but I need to put a roof on.


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 4, 2015)

I have about a week or two left on the back porch. Which is about right.
I really don't feel like 4x4in to the barn to get more.

Oh mother nature, please take some Premsyn...your mood swings are horrible this year, and your cold frosty tears are wearing on me.
Get happy, smile your sunshine and warm glow on us. Get it together already!


----------



## Soundchasm (Mar 5, 2015)

Wood is a lot like money.  The more I have the more I burn.  I had 8 cords CSS, some for as short as six months (Ash, Cherry split small)  By golly, the small splits and being stored in a woodshed have done the job right.  Clean glass, very clear heat sigs from the chimneys, and easy lights.

The splits stored on the fence row with top cover aren't as light, and some moisture will cook off those.  I have maybe two cords left of carport, woodshed and fence row.

Buddy of mine turned me on to a downed Oak tree in his neighborhood last Thanksgiving.  Made many trips over there to get it.  Probably four cords, and I'm inching towards two cords split so far.  Splitting small hoping against hope it'll be ready for 15/16.

My backup plan is to get a bunch of Ash (some already on the property) and get eight cords of that split small and covered.

I anticipate this will be the first year in 12 years I haven't run out.  Feed the downstairs smoke breather 12 hours a day, and the upstairs stove 24x7.

My luck has been to find wood available, but once I get it I can't process fast enough to split it all and stack it all.  It's staying in rounds and 1/4s far too long.

.


----------



## BoiledOver (Mar 5, 2015)

Doing just a tad better than last season. As of today the total burned is 11,385 pounds, last season on the same date it was 12,644 pounds. Guess that is pretty close to a face cord difference. Temperature shot this morning around 7AM and the woodpile just now. There's 11-12 cords there, some 2 year and some 3.


----------



## wardk (Mar 5, 2015)

BoiledOver said:


> Doing just a tad better than last season. As of today the total burned is 11,385 pounds, last season on the same date it was 12,644 pounds. Guess that is pretty close to a face cord difference. Temperature shot this morning around 7AM and the woodpile just now. There's 11-12 cords there, some 2 year and some 3.
> 
> 
> View attachment 155246
> View attachment 155247


WOW -30c in March, reminds me of the old line about Winnipeg weather "10 months of winter and 2months bad sledding"


----------



## Frank625 (Mar 5, 2015)

I hauled in 45 cords this year and used 2. I should be OK


----------



## Bmore (Mar 5, 2015)

Almost out... This is the last of my seasoned 4+ cords. This was my first season and almost made it through. Snowing 6" today followed by single digit lows. My neighbors thought I was crazy last spring, and said I had way too much wood. No such thing...


----------

